# Notebook kammt nie aus dem Standby



## Carndret (29. März 2003)

Ich habe ein Mac-Notebook, das nie aus dem Standby kommt. Man hört noch den Lüfter und das kleine Lämpchen blinkt vor sich hin. Ich kann ihn dann nur noch ganz ausschalten, wenn ich 5sec auf den Ein-/Ausschalteknopf drücke.
Was kann das sein?


----------



## Rettungsdackel (29. März 2003)

hast irgenwelche karten zusätzlich eingebaut?

 dann kann es sein, dass diese standby net unterstützen


----------



## Rettungsdackel (29. März 2003)

sry fällt mir gerad erst ein...

vielleicht ist deine taste anders belegt und ruft den rechner gar net zurück


----------



## Carndret (29. März 2003)

mmh das könnte natürlich sein. Ich muss nur noch finden wo ich das einstellen kann ... hoffentlich klappts


----------

